# lamb weight gain--help needed



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

What do you guys suggest feeding show lambs that need to gain weight to show in the sale class at the local 4-h/livestock sale? It is in approx. 1 1/2 months. We have 2 lambs that are still pretty small and must gain weight to even hit the minimum weight limit. My hubby got some sweet feed today to feed them. Any other suggestions? We normally feed corn, hay and pellets. These two have those available to them all the time. We found worms in one of them today, so we doctored for them, so that might be the culprit, but anyhow they will still need to gain the weight.


----------



## Sprout (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't waste your time with sweet feed it doesn't have the protien you need. Get a specialy formulated feed for your lambs. Our local feedstores offer showtime and ringmaster lamb feeds both are good if you can get a hold of them. Start putting wheat germ oil on their feed gradually so they won't go off of it. You don't want to be at the bottom of the weight limit. It's better not to show if your down that far. Increase their rations till they won't eat any more grain and then back off about half a pound. Keep them in a small pen so they don't waste much energy running around. Keep them cool and give them fresh water. Hope you make it to the fair and do well.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree with Sprout. Get a show feed if you can and you can also mix it with a ration that's higher in protein. For our show lambs we mix a grain mix from the co-op that's about 14% along with a show feed that we get from the same co-op. We keep them in a small pen and we hand feed twice a day as much as they'll eat. We also keep free choice sheep mineral out for them and change their water often if it's hot. We also built their trough up high with a step on it so that they have to stand up to eat it. It builds nice muscle on the hind legs. We do give hay, but cut back if they start to get a "hay belly" on them. 
Good luck at the shows!


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

I agree with using a formulated show feed, as the others have said, Wet cob just won't have enough protein for you. I disagree with leaving them home if they are at the bottom of their weight limit, you don't want to be upside down on your market project especially if its a wether and you don't have a 2nd fair to market at, and you have worked hard to not go and enjoy your reward for all your hard work...the Supreme Champion Market Lamb this year was in this bracket...plus, if they don't make weight, you can still have fun in the Feeder class and Showmanship and find an independent buyer.
Also, you can add a ShowBloom (99% vegetable fat) or MarketReady (?)
that is crude protein...top dress with it if you need more weight but go slowly so they won't scour.
Also, you may want to slick shear them now, they can gain better if sheared.
Good luck, and have FUN!


----------

